

The Fall of Pancho Villa (a metaphoric warning for cowboy hackers...) - motoko
http://www.exile.ru/2006-June-29/celaya_machismo_vs_overlapping_fields_of_fire.html

======
motoko
The most interesting lesson of this story is the purpose of reserves. I feel
like ---especially here at YC news--- the attitude is always "charge full
strength ahead! Work 80 hours a week and just release something as soon as
possible!"

The problem with this tactic is that when you need reserves to seize some
unforeseen opportunity, you don't have any. For a startup, "reserves" could be
something as simple as extra cash, employees not already committed to an 80
hour crunch, or your own health and morale.

------
migpwr
"That's a real un-Mexican thing to do, accusing yourself like that."

What a moron... the whole piece is full of nonsense like this.

~~~
motoko
It's a joke. Come on: War Nerd? It's his writing character. But that doesn't
change the substance of the essay.

